# Gohan society event.



## ecchef (Sep 30, 2012)

Anyone in NYC this weekend?

http://us4.campaign-archive1.com/?u=5ad1eda98612e1dbddb3cfd39&id=5581ca1ca2&e=4cf1bbf5d1

I think this is what Scott is referring to in his thread.


----------



## Korin_Mari (Oct 1, 2012)

I will be there.  lol

I hope you can all make it.


----------

